# barbell curl challenge



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

how many reps can you get with an empty 20k olympic barbell, been doing this for a bit of

fun with mates b4 arms session, my current best is 82. Only strict full reps!. The pain

torwards failure is unreal lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Will give this a go tomorrow! 82's impressive mate! Elbows tucked into sides?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Doesn't this just fatigue the muscles rather than ripping? It might create endurance but i don't really see the point... 82 is still impressive though


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

cheers mate, yep elbows in and strict. Been doing this for a few months adding a rep or 2 a week if i can, stuck around the 80 mark at the mo, i'd love to see if someone can break 100.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mite try that next week...bet you couldn't raise your arms after that man! lol


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Doesn't this just fatigue the muscles rather than ripping? It might create endurance but i don't really see the point... 82 is still impressive though


just a bit of fun fella, only 1 set to failure.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> mite try that next week...bet you couldn't raise your arms after that man! lol


the pump of all pumps after mate lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha yer mate im looking forward to this challenge!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I would but my left bicep is KILLING from 2 days ago, trained biceps for the first time in months before training legs. Ouch. Plus I'd get like 60 and die!!


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice challenge bud. Will give it a go.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

will give it a go on sunday mate.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll take some Bullnox and do this, lol!!


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

Apparently u.s strongman derek poundstone did these, he can do 110+ which is insane lol.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

bry1979 said:


> Apparently u.s strongman derek poundstone did these, he can do 110+ which is insane lol.


Wel,l your no far off it bud! No that far anyway...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i did 98 and was beaten by my friend he got 100 he hates losing lol .

thats me doing it in the pic did have a video of it somewhere

and the burn is un real .


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like doing these on a preacher bench or as spider curls with arms braced. Dont really get much benefit from standing. But i agree....mind blowing burn!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Impressive uhan! I tried it about half hour ago and failed at 53!! Thats harder than i thought and the burn is mental!


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm gonna give this a go tomorrow since I'm working biceps


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

it will be more credible if you guys post your videos otherwise I can also say I've done 120 yesterday....


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Just the thought of it is giving my tendons agony


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm gonna have some of this when I get over this bug. I fully expect to fail well before 25 though.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Wel,l your no far off it bud! No that far anyway...


i can't seem to get pat the 80 mark mate, so getting to 110 feels the equivalent of going from 225 to 300 on the deadlift lol

@ uhan, if you hit 98 full strict reps then i take my hat off to you pal.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, well am doin this tomorrow, I'll be luck to get anywhere near 80 man...


----------



## jolly-olly (Dec 10, 2010)

Did my chest/tricep workout today then remembered this thread so went to do it. I only hit 30 reps. I will try from fresh if I remember when I train my back/biceps the middle of this week.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i agree with grant i honestly did do 98 reps however some may not have been as strict as they should be so anybody doing these please video it , im gonna do these with video on friday


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

uhan said:


> i did 98 and was beaten by my friend he got 100 he hates losing lol .
> 
> thats me doing it in the pic did have a video of it somewhere
> 
> and the burn is un real .


I recognise those windows!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ardsam said:


> I recognise those windows!!


bob prowse


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

uhan said:


> bob prowse


Yup I am pretty sure I used to speak to you re training and stuff! How's it all going?

I've had to move to the village (really crappy gym no squat rack not even a bench press) however I can go there more often as the girlfriend goes with me now)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ardsam said:


> Yup I am pretty sure I used to speak to you re training and stuff! How's it all going?
> 
> I've had to move to the village (really crappy gym no squat rack not even a bench press) however I can go there more often as the girlfriend goes with me now)


its all good m8 thanks hope your well ?! you used to train on a morning if i remember correctly bit hard without seeing your face lol

i went to village just to see if i could train there but its not geared up for what i want , thinking of joining ministry as i live 2 mins away from it but i go down there odd weekend`s but feel comfy at bobs lol


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

uhan said:


> its all good m8 thanks hope your well ?! you used to train on a morning if i remember correctly bit hard without seeing your face lol
> 
> i went to village just to see if i could train there but its not geared up for what i want , thinking of joining ministry as i live 2 mins away from it but i go down there odd weekend`s but feel comfy at bobs lol


 Yep thats right! How did you know without any other info haha? All good really but yeah the gym just isn't right without a squat rack etc!

Yeah I really like bobs it's just a good gym, ministry looks good too though. Can't really believe I've had to conform to the chain gym system!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lucky guess m8  village is good for nothing imo if/when i leave bobs i`ll go to ministry as it is the best gym in the country by a mile i would advise anyone serious about training to go there, they are all friendly and big but friendly lol plus steve was a top bodybuilder power lifter and strongman so if he don`t know it then its not worth knowing lol check out siome of their videos on youtube new place is awesome heres a link buddy ...



 good luck with your training and go to steves gym


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Is the new place right near the old place?

And yeah I would like to go back to bobs or ministry but I have to compromise unfortunately - one day!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ardsam said:


> Is the new place right near the old place?
> 
> And yeah I would like to go back to bobs or ministry but I have to compromise unfortunately - one day!


just near the train station in aylesford opposite the big park area , sounds like your under the thumb big time


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I'm not set up for anything endurance lol, but will give this a go!


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

uhan said:


> just near the train station in aylesford opposite the big park area , sounds like your under the thumb big time


Yeah cool thought so! Yeah pretty much how it is I guess!


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Im gonna give this a go when I need a shock workout.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I once done this with bodyweight squats - can't remember his many I done but I very nearly collapsed


----------

